# Hello from Montana



## pedro92 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello everyone, My name is Chris Eddlemon. I like to play soccer, baseball, race four wheelers. I live in a cold place for winter. The coldest i have experienced is -48f. That night i slept in a snow cave i built. I am 15. I have a female veiled chameleon. I also have a L4ish chinese mantis. Chinese nymphs L1. And Chinese Ooth. I am looking for ghost mantis especially, but also chinese, orchid, spiny flower, and any cool ones. Any help would be great here is my myspace myspcace.com/pedrochris and my website i just started http://www.freewebs.com/p3droi2/index.htm


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Welcome to Mantidforum! Does Montana have any interesting bugs in the summertime?

Thanks for joining!

Peter Clausen


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Chris from OHIO!


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome from the uk


----------



## pedro92 (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter said:


> Hi Chris,Welcome to Mantidforum! Does Montana have any interesting bugs in the summertime?
> 
> Thanks for joining!
> 
> Peter Clausen


I have seend some weird ones i found a green blue fly once, some scorpion like spider, but not much bugs mostly mosquitoes. Thank you for the welcome everyone. I'm mainly breeding blaptica dubia roaches for my chameleon and to sell. i have mealworms breeding, and fruit flies. and mantises of course


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome Chris and MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!!! b.t.w. i found mosquitoes the most too... well they found me....


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

